# Juicy Joes proudly presents... Nostalgia



## ShaneW (6/6/15)

Juicy Joes is proud to present our new local juice... Nostalgia.
Its been in the making for a few months and has finally been put into production.
Mixed by a friend right here in Cape Town with only the finest ingredients, the flavours are a true masterpiece at a affordable 'local' price. Launch price of R130 per 30ml.
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nostalgia

Morning Glory


For that early morning couch and cartoon ritual; A different take on the infamous Fruitloops

Mars Attack


An afternoon delight- Vanilla custard and creamy caramel on top of rich vanilla ice cream with a tarty twist.

Darkwing


Pancakes sprinkled with cinnamon sugar, drops of lemon juice, wrapped around vanilla ice cream and drizzled with maple syrup.

Edens Nectar


An elegant blend of creamy custard draped over cubes of sugar coated rosey pink turkish delight, simple yet so complex.

Bandicoot


Juicy peaches coated with generous helpings of fresh creams, and topped off with sliced ripe strawberries

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (6/6/15)

Holy crap....these all sound amazing, well done 

Looking forward to giving them all a go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/6/15)

Yummy! !! Sounds too lekker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/6/15)

I know which one myself and Drake Mallard would like to vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Nice one @ShaneW 
Great photos and they sound great
Wishing you all the best with it

PS - hope you got that coil sorted on your RM2 !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/6/15)

Just ordered the morning glory and edens nectar. Can't wait to vape them..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Just ordered the morning glory and edens nectar. Can't wait to vape them..



Congrats @Smoky Jordan 
Let us know how you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/6/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Smoky Jordan
> Let us know how you like them


Will do... It's so awesome that our local guys are making such mouth watering flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Will do... It's so awesome that our local guys are making such mouth watering flavours



I agree. Then we dont have to pay an arm and a leg 
But we still have to kiss many frogs to find the prince ! (Or rather, princess lol)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/6/15)

Yip


Silver said:


> I agree. Then we dont have to pay an arm and a leg
> But we still have to kiss many frogs to find the prince ! (Or rather, princess lol)


Yip.. you know it


----------



## stevie g (6/6/15)

got some Nostalgia from these guys at Vapecon and it is so good I think it will be my ADV. think lime with dessert flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (6/6/15)

based off of the quality of their nostalgia i an definitely going to try their whole lineup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

Sprint said:


> got some Nostalgia from these guys at Vapecon and it is so good I think it will be my ADV. think lime with dessert flavour



Which one is Lime Dessert? I have all 5 and I don't see lime? I fancy the idea of a lime dessert!


----------



## stevie g (7/6/15)

I see it was probably the Mars attack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/6/15)

@Viper_SA is going to do his nut. I remember him asking for a turkish delight juice 

Well done on the new line @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (7/6/15)

Atleast the oom's can also have some morning glory lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (7/6/15)

No lime in Mars attack sorry. There is a slight touch of lime in morning glory though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

